# A Guy Rode The Longest NYC Subway Route So You Don't Have To



## TinCan782 (Sep 10, 2015)

Different city but now I'm thinking "M.T.A." by the Kingston Trio!

http://www.citylab.com/navigator/2015/09/a-man-rode-the-longest-nyc-subway-ride-so-you-dont-have-to/403924/


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 10, 2015)

I was surprised this only took 14 hours, but then I realized that it doesn't cover the entire system; it's the longest possible ride between the two most distant stations without backtracking.


----------



## afigg (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the link. It takes a system as vast and complex as NYCT with so many transfer points to be able to cover so many lines and miles w/o going over the same track. But 14 hours and *54* transfers? Yikes,


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 11, 2015)

trainman74 said:


> I was surprised this only took 14 hours, but then I realized that it doesn't cover the entire system; it's the longest possible ride between the two most distant stations without backtracking.


What you're thinking of (I think) takes considerably longer. In fact, there's a Guinness World Record category for it and as of last July it stood at roughly 22 1/2 hours.

http://gothamist.com/2014/07/05/six_brits_break_guinness_record_by.php


----------



## Ryan (Sep 11, 2015)

This should be a much more simple problem to solve in not-NYC-sized transit systems. I wonder what WMATA's longest trip is?


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 11, 2015)

Ryan said:


> I wonder what WMATA's longest trip is?


To that mythical destination known as "a state of good repair."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what WMATA's longest trip is?
> ...


If the Silver Line is ever completed, won't it be the ride to Dulles?

Been awhile since I used to ride the Metro regularly.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 12, 2015)

That would almost certainly be a component of it. The question is which other leg and what transfers can you do in order to make the trip as long as possible.

Actually, looking at a map (I haven't seen an updated one with the Silver Line), the answer becomes pretty obvious):







With the rule set that you can't backtrack along the same set of tracks, it's immediately obvious that the not-pictured Silver Line (even today) and the Red Line to Shady Grove are the "legs" that you want to get. The question then becomes how you can maximize mileage downtown without going over the same tracks twice:




The two biggest loops you can make are the one over the river bounded by the Blue, Blue/Orange, and Yellow lines. The second is formed by the Red and Green lines criss crossing at Gallery Place and again at Ft. Totten.

So, I'm pretty sure if you started on the Silver Line at Reston, transferred to a s/b Blue Line train at Rosslyn, then cut back into DC at the Pentagon, riding that all the way out to Ft. Totten, then transferring to a Shady Grove bound train on the red line, you'd have it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep, I guess you'd be passing through Metro Center ( racked up lots of platform time there back in the day) alot during train changes. ( although I understand that there is now a tunnel between Farragut West and North that lets you change from the Blue/Orange Line to the Red Line thus skipping Metro Center)

Also, knowing where track work is going on will help prevent bustitutions!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 12, 2015)

The WMATA trip planner doesn't give distances, but the timing works out a lot faster than NYC  :

Leg 1 Reston - Pentagon: Depart 8:03, Arrive 8:52, 49 min

Leg 2 Pentagon - Ft Totten: Depart 9:06, Arrive 9:27, 14 minute wait time, 21 min travel time

Leg 3 Ft Totten - Shady Grove: Depart 9:40, Arrive 10:29, 13 minute wait time, 49 min travel time

Total elapsed time is just under 2.5 hours. Pretty weak compared to New York.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 12, 2015)

Ryan,

You forgot to factor in the single tracking, derailments, fires, trains being pulled out of service, weekend track work, etc., etc. :giggle:

EDIT: Oh, I forgot about the new speed restrictions that very recently went into effect - like 15 mph between L'Enfant and Pentagon in both directions (according to Metro's trip planner it will now take 17 minutes between the two stations) for at least the next 6 to 8 weeks - that will add some 'quality time' to your sojourn on Metro! :help:

*EDIT, EDIT: The above speed restriction is not posted at WMATA's website today, so it might be only on weekends, or the situation has been resolved, or Metro is being flakey, or etc., etc. *


----------

